# Best vitamins to take when going for donor Ivf cycle?



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all


Just wondering what are the best vitamins to take when going for donor Ivf cycle.  Was looking at pregnacare conception then pregnacare once transferred. I took just frolic acid last cycle and was just looking for some advise as this time need it to work so will do all I can.


Advise welcome please 
Thanks Tammy


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Pregnicare coneption is brilliant as its everything u need plus its had good reviews for people doing ivf as it gives u a thick sticking lining on ya uterus so your little eggs will stay there. Im on ut ready for my iui end of this momth. Warning though dont be alarmed of your pee is the colour of lemsip x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

i also used Pregnicare conception and continues until 13 weeks xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies for your prompt response.  Do I take the pregnacare conception up to transfer then the pregnacare at point of transfer just don't want to harm it after transfer by taking wrong one just nervous as this is our last go at donor Ivf X


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I took it for the whole 13 weeks lol...i didnt change....xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks clarabell I will look into that will defo start with the conception one it can't do any harm as if u think about it u wouldn't know when to change onto pregnacare normal one if u were teeing normàlly so makes sense X


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hiya,

I used pregnacare conception, until positive HPT, then the pregnacare plus, with the fish oils. I always got them on three for two at boots, didn't always have enough in smaller Boots, but if spent over £40 on line think P&P free!! Also, we had his and hers pregncare conception, to help DHs little swimmers!!  

Good luck,

Caanxx


----------

